# ETA on the Wiki?



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 27, 2008)

First of all, everyone involved in the creation of ENWorld 2 has done an amazing job! Thank you!

That said, do we have an ETA on the Wiki functionality? I know there are probably bigger fish to fry right now, but I'm curious.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

We're hoping to get it done today.  it took me about 30 mins to install it at CM when I did it, so barring any problems, it hsould go smoothly and quickly.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 27, 2008)

What he said, though at CM the install was with vb 3.6  -- shouldn't make a difference but...

Anyway starting now.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 27, 2008)

We need a "Two Thumbs Up" smiley.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

Any plans on what you might use it for?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 27, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Any plans on what you might use it for?




General positive agreement.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Morrus was talking about what you wanted to use the Wiki for


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> I think Morrus was talking about what you wanted to use the Wiki for




Yes, the Wiki.  I don't care one hoot about the smilie!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Yes, the Wiki.  I don't care one hoot about the smilie!




More smiles could be fun though, the Circus has way more than Enworld, though I guess the majority of those really aren't appropriate for our white-haired guardian's viewing.

I'm curious about the wiki too though, what can you actually put into it without running into the sort of trouble that the feats database caused?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 27, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Yes, the Wiki.  I don't care one hoot about the smilie!





I want to start compiling the bits of official info released regarding the default 4e setting in hopes of making it a bit more usable.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 27, 2008)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> I want to start compiling the bits of official info released regarding the default 4e setting in hopes of making it a bit more usable.




An excellent idea!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd kind of like to use the wiki for campaign stuff...  I'm very keen to check out all the new functionality.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 27, 2008)

Seems like the only bridge on the .org doesn't work with vb 3.7.  I guess I'm writing one.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 30, 2008)

So umm.... how's it going?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Some other stuff got moved in front of it.  I'd like to debug current features before adding more.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 1, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Some other stuff got moved in front of it.  I'd like to debug current features before adding more.




Understandable. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Jul 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, will it be possible to upload images (maps, etc) to it?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2008)

Jürgen Hubert said:


> Out of curiosity, will it be possible to upload images (maps, etc) to it?




Yup.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, it's up.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 4, 2008)

Strange - shen I click on the ENWiki link at teh top of the page, I got a page that said "all cookies cleared" and was logged out - when I went to the Front page, I could successfully get to the Wiki, however.


----------



## Chacal (Jul 4, 2008)

The same thing happened to me. 
Thanks for the shiny new toy  
Plus it's a mediawiki, so I don't have a new one to learn


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Yay wiki! 

Just a nitpick... it mentions on the front page that people shouldn't create pages about themselves... but every user already has a page waiting for them to create.  When you click on your username it'll go to your page (which'll be blank if you haven't created it yet).  It's in its own namespace (User:NameOfUser), so it shouldn't conflict with other pages.  All MediaWikis have this.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kid Charlemagne said:


> Strange - shen I click on the ENWiki link at teh top of the page, I got a page that said "all cookies cleared" and was logged out - when I went to the Front page, I could successfully get to the Wiki, however.




exact same happened to me.  it cleared my cookies  (i felt so violated... but in a good way  )


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 4, 2008)

It's a quirk of the bridge cookie I think. It happened to me.  If it's infrequent I'll live with it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a note - I'm sure a lot of you guys know far more about Wiki usage than I do!  What's on the front page is pretty much there as my initial rambling thoughts, but with your help I'm sure we'll get a decent structure going.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> It's a quirk of the bridge cookie I think. It happened to me.  If it's infrequent I'll live with it.




So far, everytime I go from the forum to the Wiki, it does the cookie thing. But not when I go from the new page/home to the wiki (getting to the newspage from the forum).

I'm using Camino 2.0a1pre (which I think is still using the older FF2 Gecko).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 4, 2008)

Same thing. I get automatically logged out.


----------



## withak (Jul 4, 2008)

Same thing happens to me. About 10% of the time, I get through to the Wiki, but since I've been logged out, I'd be editing as an IP address.

I'm assuming this "bridge" mechanism migrates account data from the forums to the Wiki?

Using FF3 on XP, BTW.


----------



## hong (Jul 4, 2008)

If you go to the wiki from any forum or thread, you get logged out. However, if you go there from the forum front page, it doesn't log you out (IE 6).


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 4, 2008)

fba827 said:


> exact same happened to me.  it cleared my cookies  (i felt so violated... but in a good way  )



Yeah, I noticed that too. A little annoying.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 4, 2008)

I was on the front page and it logged me out as well. FF2.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 4, 2008)

I find that if this is the first time I've been to the wiki in a little while it'll give me the clearing cookies message.  If I log in on that page and immediately click on the EN Wiki link again then it'll work.  If I do anything other than that it'll just give me the clearing cookies message again.

Sharing my experiences in case it helps resolve the (only slightly annoying) problem.


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg (Jul 6, 2008)

It's not slightly annoying to me. I don't want to edit the wiki as an IP number, I want to use a proper account. Is it possible to add a login box on the wiki so when I get logged out from the forum I can log back in at the wiki, instead of having to go back to the forum to log in and start the whole process over again?

Also, no matter what link I use, from the forum or from the news page, I get logged out. I will experiment a bit and see if I can find a pattern.

Ok, for the first time ever I didn't get logged out. It seems as if the link on the news article that opens up the wiki in a new window/tab (FF2) works and keeps the cookie data. Perhaps it works because the original tab is still "logged in" and keeps the necessary information in a session variable or something. I don't know how php works.

Ok, further experimentation seems to confirm my initial guess: when I closed the original window containing my logged in forum account, the wiki logged me off when I clicked on a link.


----------



## cougent (Jul 6, 2008)

Michael,

I have had similar experience as the two posters above... essentially that it is a very "hit and miss" proposition as to whether I get logged out or actually get to the wiki... some certain weird combination of windows and links works, some don't... ever.

I am just reporting for clarification purposes, not as a complaint.  Prioritize your own to do list and get to this whenever your time allows.  If it matters, Windows XP SP3; FF3; ENW is fully allowed by all plugins.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2008)

I modified the code to write the values necessary to confirm the wiki login to the $_SESSION after vbulletin authenticates (in short, I hacked it). The bug has went away on my Firefox and IE installations - confirmation that it is gone would be appreciated.


----------



## hong (Jul 7, 2008)

That seems to have fixed it!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't fix it for FF 2, which is unfortunatily what I have to use at work. I'll try again later with FF 3 at home.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, I convinced our tech-guy to install me the new FF (actually I didn't even get to the end of my sentence telling him that I had FF2 on the 'puter before he was done ), but it still clears all the cookies if I try to get to the wiki.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you sure you have cookies enabled? That is, you checked off "remember me" when you logged in. Browser version can't make a different here, this is a server side issue. You're either transmitting a cookie or you are not.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Are you sure you have cookies enabled? That is, you checked off "remember me" when you logged in. Browser version can't make a different here, this is a server side issue. You're either transmitting a cookie or you are not.




Ah, yes. That was the problem this time . Didn't take that into account at work.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay, problem gone!  Thanks!


----------



## cougent (Jul 7, 2008)

Tested... works... THANKS!


----------



## Ishmayl (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still consistently having the same problem as up above.  I finally (for the first time) actually made it to the wiki while still logged in earlier, I created a user page.  Then, I made a few edits here and there to fix some things, and found out that somehow, I had been logged out again, and only my IP made the edits...

Just for clarifications' sake, I have cleared my cache and cookies several times since it was announced this error was "fixed," and have tried multiple ways and browsers to access the wiki.  No luck yet...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 8, 2008)

I have one last fix I can try. If that doesn't solve it I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a reason why my account name on the wiki has a string of numbers after it? I see some users with similar numbers and other users without them, so I imagine there is a way to get rid of them. Is this something I can do myself?

While I was looking at the My Preferences pages to see if there was something I could change there to get rid of the numbers I noticed that the pages have white text on white background and lots of strange icons scattered about them that seem to have writing on them but only about a quarter or each icon is visible so it's impossible to read the text.

This is all in Firefox 2. I'm going to download FF3 now and see what happens.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Fredrik Svanberg said:


> This is all in Firefox 2. I'm going to download FF3 now and see what happens.




Same thing in FF3.  I've seen what you're talking about.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 9, 2008)

I have completed the fixes to the wiki login. Unfortunately due to how the bridge works cookies are required. If you are getting logged out it means you have one or more security programs that are blocking cookies between your browser and the server. I cannot fix this from ENWorld's end - you will have to remove whatever software is running on your computer that is causing the problem.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Jul 10, 2008)

Morrus asked above what somebody might use the Wiki for.

Living ENWorld will use it for the LEW Wiki, which is currently housed at BluWiki.

While BluWiki is a great site, the LEW Wiki's home should be here!  Any tips on a smooth transition?  Maybe that's a topic for a new thread...


----------

